# Where To Buy Nike Romaleos 2?



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm just wondering where did you guys manage to get your hands on the Nike Romaleos 2?

I've had a look at the likes of Strength Shop, eBay & Amazon and they don't have my size in stock.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sure theres a pair out there somewhere, seen someone wearing them at the gym 3 days ago!


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/lifting-shoes/nike-romaleos-2-weightlifting-shoes.html

first hit on google, bit pricey though...


----------

